# Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???



## JJ Walker (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo. Ich hiffe ich bin mit meiner frage hier richtig. 
Ich baue mir zurzeit einen eigenen schreibtisch. Mein PC kommt dabei in einen komplett geschlossenen unterschrank der eine normale tür haben soll. (Ein modifizierter unter schrank von ikea: ALEX ID: 60192826)
Da dort mein pc untergebracht wird habe ich nur die Befürchtung das sich die luft staut und da ich auf der sonnenseite fast im dach hause... Heist es wird bei mir im sommer ziemlich heis. Deshalb hatte ich mir überlegt warum nicht 2× 200mm lüfter an die seiten zu setzen und so für luftzufuhr zu sorgen. Die lüfter sollen ja nur langsam drehen und nur für luftstrom sorgen und nicht aktiv kühlen. Jetzt nur meine frage. Ist es möglich normale gehäuselüfter mit einem schalter zu versehen und mit hilfe eines netzteils ans stromnetz anzuschließen?  Ich hab auch gedacht vll kann mann ja mit einer lüftersteuerung arbeiten und einem pc netzteil. Nur weis ich halt nicht ob man das so anschließen kann. Weil einbauen in den modifizierten schrank könnte ich es. 

Mfg JJ

Thx für eure Mühen.


----------



## Chimera (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

Klar kannst du dies. Hab ich selber in meiner Zeit als Rc-Pilot auch gemacht, um meine Akkus abzukühlen. Hab dafür ein 12V 10A Netzteil geholt, die Lüfter über einen Anschluss verbunden (nutzte jeweils 4mm Goldkontakte) und dann am Netzteil angeschlossen. Liefen halte immer nur volle Kanne, war mir aber recht.
Kollege hat was ähnliches bei seinem Pult gemacht, jedoch mehr weil sein Case grottenhässlich war und er kein neues kaufen wollt  Er hat in die Front einen Mesheinsatz eingebaut und dort 2 Be Quiet Silent Wings 92mm Lüfis eingebaut und im (nicht sichtbaren) Heck vom Schrank noch einen 120mm Silent Wings, der die warme Luft rausführte. Damit aber die nicht nur mit einer Spannung drehen müssten, hat er sich ne PCI Slotblende mit Kabeldurchführung besorgt plus 3 NZXT Lüfterverlängerungskabel. Angeschlossen hat er die Lüfis immo noch am Board (über Y-Kabel), aber wenn er mal Zeit findet, will er seine alte Scythe Lüftersteuerung für den externen Gebrauch modifizieren und so dann die Lüfter im Sommer auch regeln zu können.

PS: Guck, hier kannst du auf dem Bild noch ne andere Konstruktion von mir sehen mit 2x 120mm Lüftern, die ich auch an nem kleinen 12V Netzteil betreibe: http://rcwelt.com/Rennberichte/Speedmaster%20Cup/4/HPIM1521.jpg. Als Netzteil hab ich ein ähnliches wie dieses von Robbe genutzt: Robbe Schaltnetzteil SPS 230V 12A 1-8480 im Conrad Online Shop | 386624. Doch muss man heute gar nicht mehr auf so grosse aus dem Modellbau setzen, denn es gibt ja für Waküs auch kleinere mit 4 Pin Molex Anschluss (z.B. beim Aquatuning): Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Netzadapter 230V auf 4Pin Molex inkl. Euro und UK Stecker Phobya Externes Netzteil 230V auf 4Pin Molex 24 Watt inkl. Euro/UK Stecker 84006 (gibt auch ne stärkere Version). Wäre wohl platzsparender


----------



## JJ Walker (26. Februar 2014)

Auf jedenfall würde ich die lüfter gerne regeln können so wie auch komplett abschalten können und dies am besten komplett unabhängig vom pc. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin schau ich mir mal deine links genauer an. Aber danke schonmal dafür.


----------



## EX-Buzz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*



JJ Walker schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich hiffe ich bin mit meiner frage hier richtig.
> ...... Ist es möglich nirmale gehäuselüfter mit einem schalter zu versehennund mit hilfe eines netzteils ans stromnetz anzuschließen?  Ich hab auch gedacht vll kann mann ja mitbeiner lüftersteuerung arveuten und einem pc netzteil. Nur weis ich halt nicht ob man das so anschließen kann. Weil einbauen in den modifizierten schrank könnte ich es.
> 
> Mfg JJ
> ...


 
Ja, kann man. Mit nem Poti ist das Ganze recht einfach zu realisieren. In der 0-Position sind die Lüfter aus und je weiter du aufdrehst, umso schneller laufen sie.... very easy.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0241710/Dreh-Potentiometer


----------



## JJ Walker (26. Februar 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. Mit nem Poti ist das Ganze recht einfach zu realisieren.



Poti???


----------



## Chimera (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

Naja, wenn du keine Angst vor etwas Bastelarbeit hast, kannst du so was recht einfach bauen. Alternative, die aber was kostet: ne NZXT Sentry LXE. Da kannst du dann alle internen Lüfis dran anschliessen und hast nur ein langes Kabel dann zur Lüftersteuerung: Sentry LXE - NZXT. Und mit so nem kleinen Netzteil für Waküs kannst du das Teil auch locker mit Saft versorgen, wobei das 24W dann wohl etwas zu schwach wär (gibt aber eben auch ein 90W). Für die Platine der Sentry kann man locker einfach ne kleine Box basteln, damit sie weder im PC-Gehäuse montiert werden muss, noch lose im Schrank rumliegt.
Möglichkeiten hast du so einige, manche sind halt eher etwas günstiger und dafür mit mehr Bastelarbeit verbunden, andere sind dafür einfachere Lösung und dafür mit etwas höherem Preis


----------



## JJ Walker (26. Februar 2014)

Chimera schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du keine Angst vor etwas Bastelarbeit hast, kannst du so was recht einfach bauen. Alternative, die aber was kostet: ne NZXT Sentry LXE. Da kannst du dann alle internen Lüfis dran anschliessen und hast nur ein langes Kabel dann zur Lüftersteuerung: Sentry LXE - NZXT. Und mit so nem kleinen Netzteil für Waküs kannst du das Teil auch locker mit Saft versorgen, wobei das 24W dann wohl etwas zu schwach wär (gibt aber eben auch ein 90W). Für die Platine der Sentry kann man locker einfach ne kleine Box basteln, damit sie weder im PC-Gehäuse montiert werden muss, noch lose im Schrank rumliegt.
> Möglichkeiten hast du so einige, manche sind halt eher etwas günstiger und dafür mit mehr Bastelarbeit verbunden, andere sind dafür einfachere Lösung und dafür mit etwas höherem Preis



Danke. Auch interessant.  Aber mir ist das nxzt etwas zu groß.  Vll gibt es sowas ha auch kleiner mit Reglern und ohne so viel Anzeigen. Bzw weniger Anzeigen


----------



## EX-Buzz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

Guckst du dir den Link an, den ich drunter gesetzt habe..... Poti = Potentiometer


----------



## JJ Walker (26. Februar 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Guckst du dir den Link an, den ich drunter gesetzt habe..... Poti = Potentiometer



Ja entschuldige.  Bin mit dem handy hier unterwegs. Hab mir mal die poti angesehen. Ich verstehe was die tun. Nur weis ich nich wie ich da einen lüfter anschließen kann. Die haben doch alle 3 oder 4 pin Stecker.  Und so einen poti muss ich dan doch zwischen Netzteil und lüfter anschließen. Oder ? So könnte ich mir ja für jeden lüfter 1en poti holen und schön alles in eine holzbox einbauen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

Ich kopier dir mal den Link hier rein, da dort alle Grundlagen erklärt werden, solltest du spezifische Fragen haben, kannst du dich gern an mich wenden.

https://www.google.de/#q=potentiometer+zur+l%C3%BCftersteuerung


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Februar 2014)

Bei der Wahl des poti muss ich denk ich mal erst die lüfter auswählen und mich dan an deren werten orientieren.  Ist das so richtig? Ich wollte ja 2× 200mm fans verwenden. Kennt jemand gute die auch leise sind. Die sollen ja eher langsam drehen. Und da sie sichtbar sind sollten sie auch eher normale farben haben. 2 gitter die ich davor hängen kann damit mein kleiner bro nicht reinla gt wäre auch gut. Vll kennt von euch ja jemand gute lüfter.


----------



## EX-Buzz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

200mm Lüfter sind aber nicht wirklich leise, würde an deiner Stelle eher in Richtung 140mm tendieren. Du kannst natürlich auch 200er mit 500 U/min betreiben, was auch recht leise ist, aber die Frequenzen die die Lüfter machen, nimmt jeder anders auf.

Ich hab nun kein Bild vor Augen, wieviel Luft bei dir bewegt werden muss/soll bzw. wieviel Wärme sich in deinem Schrank anstaut, daher ist es recht schwer zu sagen, welches der optimale Lüfter wäre bzw. wieviel Luft umgewälzt werden muss. 

Für einen hochgezüchteten Gamingrechner musst du natürlich mehr Luft schaufeln wie für einen Officeknecht.... 

Diese hier sind  z.B. extrem leise:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua NF-P14 FLX-Series Lüfter - 140mm


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Februar 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> 200mm Lüfter sind aber nicht wirklich leise, würde an deiner Stelle eher in Richtung 140mm tendieren. Du kannst natürlich auch 200er mit 500 U/min betreiben. Ich hab nun kein Bild vor Augen, wieviel Luft bei dir dort bewegt werden muss/soll bzw was für Wärme sich dort anstaut.
> 
> Diese hier z.B.
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua NF-P14 FLX-Series Lüfter - 140mm



Also ddas schreibtischregal in dem er der pc steht hat ein Volumen von 0, 14616 m3 (kann keine hochzahl beim handy)
Und es soll nzr ein leichter luftstom entstehen damit sich die luft im schreibtisch nicht staut.

Edit: die noctua wären schonmal ganz in ordnung davon 2 und dan 2 passende poti dazu plus netzteil da müsste ja das phobya 230v auf 4 pin molex reichen mit nem y kabel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

Dann bau doch gleich den PC in den Schrank ohne Gehäuse. Wie viel Platz ist zum Boden? Wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist 2 x 200mm in den Boden und das gleiche in der Rückwand


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann bau doch gleich den PC in den Schrank ohne Gehäuse. Wie viel Platz ist zum Boden? Wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist 2 x 200mm in den Boden und das gleiche in der Rückwand



Könnte suboptimal sein wenn es zu ner lan geht. Ich glaub nich das es da so einfach ist immer gleich den ganzen schreibtisch mitzuschleppen.


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Februar 2014)

mit dem gedanken hatte ich auch gespielt.  Aber nein das wollte ich dan doch nicht.


----------



## Spynx (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

Die 3-Pin Lüfter haben einmal Masse, Spannung, und das Tachosignal.
Du kannst den Stecker auch einfach abschneiden und Masse und Spannung direkt an ein Netzteil deiner Wahl hängen.
Die wirklich einfachste Variante: Baumarkt, 12V Schaltnetzteil (diese Teile mit einem Satz verschiedener Stecker Dabei, leider überteuert im Baumarkt mit ~ 10€ )
Und das schließt du dann an deine Lüfter an. Schalten geht dann halt am Netzteil selbst, was ja OK wäre wenn du das nur zum Sommer/Winter Wechsel gedenkst zu tun 

Alternativ hast du das schon richtig erfasst. Netzteil - Poti - Lüfter. Wie du das verbaust ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe für was ähnliches einfach eine kleine Blech-Pillenbox genommen. Lackiert, Poti rein, Potiknopf drauf.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/Search.h...36EDB124D8A63BF1CC.ASTPCEN10?search=potiknopf  der Optik halber 

Mit dem "Die müssen ja nicht direkt Kühlen" ist so lala. Theoretisch müssen die Schranklüfter exakt den Massenstrom bewegen, der auch durch deinen PC fließt. Plus etwas für die verschlechterte freie Konvektion.

Grober Ansatz: Schau welche Lüfter in deinen PC blasen. Dann such vom Hersteller die Fördermengen raus.
Etwas in der Größenordnung -am besten etwas mehr- würde ich dann verbauen.

EDIT: Zur Größenordnung: Der Noctua z.B.:Leistungsaufnahme: 1,2 W, 0,1 A
2*1,2W=2,4W. Wenn es ein unstabilisiertes billig-NT wird dann solltest du großzügig Reserven nach oben haben.


----------



## Stoffel01 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

Die einfachste Variante wäre es doch, wenn man einfach ein universal Netzteil nimmt. An dem kann man die Spannung auch in ausreichenden Stufen regeln.


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Februar 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003TRT7FA/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1393504627&sr=8-2
Dieses nt müsste doch für die noctua reichen. Einfach noch ein y kabel 2x lüfterkabel 2x poti (welch werte?) Und evtl 2xgute knöpfe für poti.


----------



## Spynx (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Luftzufuhr für PC im geschlossenen schreibtisch schrank???*

NT Reicht für die 2 Noctua und die nächsten 15 Noctua auchnoch.

Welchers Poti? Kann man mit uri alles ausrechnen 

Aber wenn du schon mit y-Kabeln und NT mit Molex planst, dann willst du den Lötkolben vermutlich nicht unbedingt in die Hand nehmen.
In dem Falle gibt es schon das passende vorkonfektioniert: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Potentiometer Drehregler


----------



## JJ Walker (27. Februar 2014)

Spynx schrieb:


> NT Reicht für die 2 Noctua und die nächsten 15 Noctua auchnoch.
> 
> Welchers Poti? Kann man mit uri alles ausrechnen
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich.  Ich hab mich drauf gefreut mal wieder den kolben schwingen zu können. (Lötkolben)

Edit: es gibt ja soviele spezifikationen bei den potis. Muss ich jetzt auf die ohm achten ider nicht. Hab jetzt schon woanders ziemlich wiedersprüchliches gehört. Was muss der poti den jetzt dan aushalten.


----------



## X6Sixcore (27. Februar 2014)

Ich persönlich würde nur hinten rausblasende Lüfter verbauen, entkoppelt natürlich. Dafür könnte ein Blechrahmen erforderlich sein.

Vorne würde ich - je nachdem, ob der Schrank das zulässt - einfach den Boden, wo der PC draufsteht um zwei/drei Zentimeter kürzen. Damit kommt unten genug Frischluft nach.

Einen Poti würde ich persönlich nicht nehmen. Dann lieber einen zweipoligen Schalter mit drei Schaltstellungen (AN-AUS-AN).

Da dann die Stromquelle auf die mittleren Pins. Auf die erste Seite des Schalters die Lüfter direkt drauf und die zweite Seite mit nem passenden Widerstand für 7V-Betrieb in der Plusleitung auf die erste Seite brücken.

So hast Du zwei Geschwindigkeiten und eine AUS-Stellung.
Da die Lüfter nach hinten raus pusten und sehr weit weg vom Ohr sind, dürftest Du die selbst auf schnellster Stufe kaum hören.

MfG


----------



## JJ Walker (28. Februar 2014)

So jetzt wird erst mal 5 tage in den urlaub gefahren. Da kann ich noch etwas drüber grübeln. Danach wird bestellt und gebastelt. 
Danke für eure hilfe, Vorschläge und Anregungen!!!


----------

